# Are HVLP Turbine Guns Interchangeable?



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm looking at getting an HVLP turbine and waffling between buying a better unit used on ebay or craigslist vs buying a new lower quality unit for the same price.

One of the things I am seeing frequently on ebay is that you can get the turbine but it doesn't come with hoses or a gun.

I am curious for those that know, how interchangeable the guns are from one turbine to the other.

Are the hoses and fittings proprietary by brand Fuji guns/hoses only fit Fuji turbines? Or are they all interchangeable? Apollo fits Fuji, Fuji fits Graco, etc.?

Also would conversion guns work on HVLP Turbines? Like If I could get a 4 stage turbine for $200 and get like a used Sata Mini Jet for $200, does a conversion gun like this work with a turbine system, or are the mechanics of it all entirely different between the conversion guns and hvlp turbine guns?

Thanks as always for your expertise!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The hose for my Fuji is a garden hose, literally. I hung the very stiff OEM hose on the wall and bought a length of Flexilla to use with the unit. So the fittings on the turbine are garden hose fittings. One the gun is a QD that may or may not be proprietary (I think not), but it still fits the male end of the garden hose. That doesn't exactly answer your question, but I think most of them use the same thing. The conversion gun, AFAIK, will not work with the turbine. They require a higher pressure at the gun.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes and no.

Often the hoses are using garden-hose fittings on turbine rigs. The hose may or may not be a garden hose but should at least have about the same I.D. as the original. The pressure is pretty low, less than 10psi but if you start to restrict the volume by having too small of an I.D. the back-pressure goes up and the turbines can overheat. And you just won't get sufficient air at the gun for things to work right.

HVLP Turbine guns are mostly interchangeable but be aware that some turbine rigs don't have as much back-pressure relief as others so those with less back-pressure relief are better suited to bleeder style guns. You can use a non-bleeder gun but it will cause the turbine unit to heat up quicker and has the potential for shortening the life of the equipment. YMMV.

You can contact Jeff Jewitt at Homestead Finishing to talk about some nice, mid-range and high-range aftermarket turbine guns. You can also roll the dice and look at some of the $40-60 guns on eBay. Chances are they are fine but you might feel better working with an established re-seller. Especially when it comes to fittings, gaskets and other consumable parts.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks to you both for your thoughtful responses. Great information!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You can run my Capspray on a Graco and versa visa. I used a cheap Harbor Freight gun on an old three stage Graco I bought. It also worked on my Capsprayer and my Capspray gun on it. In the end, if the gun will take a standard HVLP fitting, you should be good to go.

Just for reference, I picked up the fittings for my guns at a hydraulic place because a standard paint gun quick connect wouldn't work for a true HVLP. I installed the fitting on a cheap texture gun (plastic with a screw on lid) and run it off my four stage and it worked fine too.

You just can use a conversion gun for a turbine system and versa visa.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My post, just above, should have said "[y]ou just CANT use a conversion gun for a turbine system and versa visa."


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

In the very worst you will have to buy something likes this for your 3rd party gun:


----------

